# The princess bride



## Bender (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone seen iit?

Also don't be fooled by the title. It's not in the least bit a chick flick.

It's a kick-ass flick.

As noted by tvtropes 

it invented the tropes:

-I'm not left-handed (turning the tide of the battle)
-To the pain (another way of punishing foe)
-My name is Indigo Montoya (Stating name before you crush foe)

Here's a film synopsis:



> Based on William Goldman's novel of the same name, The Princess Bride is staged as a book read by grandfather (Peter Falk) to his ill grandson (Fred Savage). Falk's character assures a romance-weary Savage that the book has much more to deliver than a simpering love story, including but not limited to fencing, fighting, torture, death, true love, giants, and pirates. Indeed, The Princess Bride offers a tongue-in-cheek fairy tale depicting stable boy-turned-pirate Westley's journey to rescue Buttercup (Robin Wright), his true love, away from the evil prince (Chris Sarandon), whom she had agreed to marry five years after learning of what she had believed to be news of Westley's death. With help from Prince Humperdinck's disgruntled former employee Miracle Max (Billy Crystal), swordsman Inigo Montoya (Mandy Patinkin), and a very large man named Fezzik (Andre the Giant), the star-crossed lovers are reunited.




Best scenes in film history

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7zvffHu_wo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_eZmEiyTo0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3W5GDkgf2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

Classic


----------



## Bender (Feb 29, 2012)

@Soul Assassin

Damn fucking right

Only reply to this thread? 

I can't believe barely anyone has heard of this film. You folks should be ashamed.


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have never heard about this, but it does seem interesting judging by the film synopsis. I do remember catching a lot of references from Indigo Montoya on a couple of places I used to post, never really bothered investigating though. Still gonna put this on my list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't tell me there will be kissy parts.


----------



## Malv213 (Feb 29, 2012)

One of the few movies that I enjoy with each viewing as if it were the first~


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 29, 2012)

This might actually be my most watched movie, definitely top 3. It never gets old for me no matter how many times I see it. Amazing movie in every regard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

As you wish.


I watched this thing about 3 times.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 29, 2012)

Fantastic movie, I always make sure I watch it at least once a year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Once a year is too much.


Once a decade?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 29, 2012)

Great movie. Classic stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

It always makes me hungry for chocolate-covered almonds.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 29, 2012)

I was watching a movie called jack and the beanstalk that starred the girl who played hit girl.  In the movie there are guest spots from christopher Lloyd and the guy who plays fezzini.  In the movie while Lloyd is lecturing on the black board in the background you see a picture of the flux capacitor and the words "flux capacitor know this"  and when jack goes to trade his cow with the fezzini guy he rambles off about iocaine powder.

I laughed


----------



## Ruby Moon (Mar 5, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE this movie. It rates amongst the classics. Anytime I happen to catch it playing on the television, I watch it, even though I have the DVD of it. The Princess Bride stands as one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## TSC (Mar 5, 2012)

I love this movie too. Andre the Giant is even in it.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 5, 2012)

Funny thing is, I'd never seen this movie until a couple years ago. Hell, I'd never even heard of it. 

Everyone I knew had seen it though.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

A truly timeless film. Which cannot be said for 99% of the movies that have been made since Princess Bride was released.

Westley set the standard for men back in that era for years to come. Proved that you didn't have to be Stallone or Arnold to be a beast of a man, and that guy had mad game at the time. This is also one of the most quotable films of all time.

I came across the following picture a couple months ago when they did a reunion of the cast, minus two certain characters(RIP Peter Faulk(Colombo) and Andre The Giant).

​
Let's also not forget the timeless soundtrack, which is still to this day, one of my all time favourites. The film had an easily memorable theme that never faded.










​
Now excuse me while I go have a glass of chocolate milk and be nostalgic like an original G.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2012)

Rodents of Unusual Size?

I don't think they exist.


----------



## Judas (Mar 5, 2012)

I lost count of how many times I watched this movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2012)

it's superb yeah

I later checked TVTropes for it and was amazed


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2012)

Excellent movie. Great actors, great characters, great plot, and great humor.

It really is a classic, and I love it. I still remember the first time I watched it all those years ago.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

This film is in my top ten for pure unadulterated enjoyment.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> This film is in my top ten for pure unadulterated enjoyment.



There is also an urban legend that states when you watch this movie as a grown up male, and have a grown up female next to you during the viewing, there is a near practical guarantee that you get laid afterwards or possibly in the middle of the film.

Something about the three words that women really want to hear from their man. And none of them include anything with the letter L.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

As you wish.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this film. It's probably my favourite.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> There is also an urban legend that states when you watch this movie as a grown up male, and have a grown up female next to you during the viewing, there is a near practical guarantee that you get laid afterwards or possibly in the middle of the film.
> 
> Something about the three words that women really want to hear from their man. And none of them include anything with the letter L.



 Interesting...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Any black people in this movie?


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah there being no brothas in this film kinda pissed me off.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 7, 2012)

Would they realistically be in this setting, though?

I mean - that could have been a plot thing more than a racism thing. It's middle ages Europe. Unless it's Spain or Portugal there probably weren't many darker skinned people running around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

They did have Spanish people in there.


Makes sense.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 7, 2012)

Isnt it more racist to have a token black guy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

No, that's called Affirmative Action.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Equal opportunity but oh well.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 7, 2012)

The Impressive Clergyman>>>>>>all.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, that's called Affirmative Action.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Equal opportunity but oh well.



Throw in some geopolitics and we're in business. However, CMX's answer was the lulziest, so that is my final answer as well, Regis.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2012)

This has to be the most badass scene in cinema history:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_keWS1i3RA[/YOUTUBE]

To  

the

fucking

pain.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 11, 2012)

Inspired one of the most badass scenes I've ever read in fiction. 


*Spoiler*: _song and ice and fire stuff_ 



ELIA!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

To the Pain.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, My Name Is Inigo Montoya, You Killed My Father, Prepare To Die


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2012)

Princess Bride is rubbish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Hello, My Name Is Inigo Montoya, You Killed My Father, Prepare To Die


 His name is Inigo Montoya.


HIS NAME IS INIGO MONTOYA.



HIS NAME IS INIGO MONTOYA.



Oops, wrong movie.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah the thread is 5 years old but this is a recent honest trailer and awesomes as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------

